# Xorg NEW with Intel and KMS on FreeBSD 9.2



## gustopn (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD 9.2 and wanted to use this NEW_XORG and KMS in /etc/make.conf. The compilation of Xorg fails at its dependancy DRI and an unknown type name drm_intel_context.

Here are the last 50 lines of output: http://ur1.ca/g1257

Thanks.

BTW: This is also very impressive http://ur1.ca/g126m that he says that there will be no LLVM, although, later he complains about some parameters being passed to him that he does not know, because he IS LLVM 
	
	



```
clang++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
```
 LOL

PS: Here I put the first 50 lines of output http://ur1.ca/g127n where we see that he still uses 
	
	



```
shared library: libdrm.so
```
 and so on from the binary packages (which are not recompiled with KMS and NEW_XORG flags).


----------



## gustopn (Nov 13, 2013)

*How to fix it*

The problem seems only to affect the drivers (which are not needed anyway), so the solution is to uncomment
	
	



```
ALL_DRI_DRIVERS=...
```
 in the Makefile of /usr/ports/graphics/dri and add 
	
	



```
ALL_DRI_DRIVERS=SWRAST
```


----------



## gustopn (Nov 14, 2013)

And for those of you, who do not want to have a X without Intel KMS support, you need to remove /usr/local/include/intel_bufmgr.h in order for DRI to compile. The problem is that it looks for intel_bufmgr.h but in the wrong version; /usr/local/include/libdrm/intel_bufmgr.h is the right/new one.


----------

